# Kentucky Pepsi Cola



## jblaylock (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been working on expanding my Kentucky Pepsi Cola collection and I thought I'd Share a few photos.  I've really tried to refine my collecting, focusing on Kentucky Pepsi bottles and not just buying up all kinds of bottles.  I keep a list of all the bottles I have and that I've seen.  I'm sure more exists.

*Danville KY: *
1920's Double Drum (chips in glass)






*Corbin KY:*
 Pinch Bottle â€“ Green
 Pinch Bottle â€“ Aqua Green
 Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W

*Fulton KY:*
 Double Dot ACL â€“ RW&B, 12oz
1950s: Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz





*Harlan KY:*
 Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz

*Hazard KY:*
1947: Double Dot ACL â€“ RW&B	
 1950's : Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W





*Hopkinsville KY:*
Double Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 2 Full Glasses, 12oz
 Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz





*Lexington KY:*
1947: Double Dot ACL â€“ RW&B, 12oz
 1942: Double Dot ACL â€“ Fountain Syrup, 12oz (poor label)
 1940s: Paper Label â€“ Grand Pop, 12oz
 1940s: Paper Label â€“ Green Glass, 12oz
 1955: Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 12oz
 1952: Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W skinny label, 12oz





*Louisville KY:*
Pinch Bottle?
 1946: Double Dot ACL â€“ RW&B, 12oz
 1943: Double Dot ACL â€“ Fountain Syrup, 12oz
 Double Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 2 Full Glasses, 12oz
 Double Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 8oz
 Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz
 Single Dot ACL â€“ 2 Full Glasses, 12oz





*Middlesboro KY:*
 SS Circle Logo
 Excelsior Logo

*Padacuh KY:*
 Double Dot Paper Label
 Double Dot ACL - RW&B, 12oz
Double Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz
 Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W





*Pikeville KY:*
1947: Double Dot ACL â€“ RW&B, 12oz (poor label color)
 1948: Double Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 8oz (poor label)
 1957: Single Dot ACL â€“ R&W, 10oz





*Owensboro KY:*
1942: Double Dot ACL â€“ Fountain Syrup, 12oz





*Tomkinsville KY:*
 Double Dot ACL â€“ Fountain Syrup, 12oz

 The bottles listed in Yellow are shown in the photos.  Again, this is a list of bottles that I know exist.  I'm sure there are other out there.  If you HAVE a KY Pepsi bottle that isn't listed here, please let me know so I can add it to the list.  I question the Louisville Pinch bottle, but I have heard that there is one out there.  Some of the bottles I have aren't in perfect shape and some not even good.  But I can't pass up a KY bottle I don't have if it's within my budget.


----------



## zecritr (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet, will keep an Eye out


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2013)

I love pepsi bottles. I have a good collection myself. I'll double check all mine and also keep an eye out.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 4, 2013)

QUESTION...WAS THERE EVER A SODA BOTTLER IN NEWPORT, KY. ? MY MOM WAS FROM THERE .  THANKS


----------



## grime5 (Apr 5, 2013)

ill have to check but im pretty sure there is a rwb corbin and a rw double dot corbin.later greg


----------



## celerycola (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen Newport bottles. There is a nice early amber script Gay-Ola.


> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> QUESTION...WAS THERE EVER A SODA BOTTLER IN NEWPORT, KY. ? MY MOM WAS FROM THERE .  THANKS


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> ill have to check but im pretty sure there is a rwb corbin and a rw double dot corbin.later greg


 

 I'd say there is, as they were bottling in the 1920's and still are today.  I just didn't list anything I haven't actually seen....except that Louisville pinch bottle.

 Let me know if you have them, thanks.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 8, 2013)

I WAS HOPEIN FOR AN ACL..IF POSSIBLE...THANKS


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> I WAS HOPEIN FOR AN ACL..IF POSSIBLE...THANKS


 

 Not trying to side track my own thread, but I saw this on Friday

 Newport Mineral Water


----------



## zecritr (Apr 8, 2013)

nice one

 this is the only KY bottle found yet..other than in someone else's collection  lol
 sorry on the pic quality

 Just says bowling green bottling works 7 0z bowling green,KY 
 nothing else  lol


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a pepsi bottle from the Middlesboro ky bottling co. anybody have an idea when Middlesboro had a pepsi plant I live in Middlesboro and cont find anyone who remembers it.  also how rare is this bottle it an aqua straight sided bottle


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

ok maybe this pic is bigger


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

trying again


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

closeup


----------



## grime5 (Jul 4, 2013)

packrd, there are 3 different variations on that middlesboro pepsi that i have.i was told someone took a horse and cart to corbin and filled those bottles but after someone here posted a script middlesboro pepsi i believe they must have actually bottled pepsi in middlesboro.i think it was an excelsior bottling works that had the pepsi bottle. later greg


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks greg for the quick reply.


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 4, 2013)

Want to sell it


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 4, 2013)

Also, I have added a few since this post.

 1.Paducah fountain syrup
 2.Paducah RW&B ACL
 3. Fulton RW&B ACL


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

I was thinking about putting it on ebay.  I also have a nu icy and chero cola bottled in Middlesboro.  I put a nugrape  bottled in corbin on ebay last night. what would the pepsi be worth.


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  packrd
> 
> I was thinking about putting it on ebay.  I also have a nu icy and chero cola bottled in Middlesboro.  I put a nugrape  bottled in corbin on ebay last night. what would the pepsi be worth.


 
 That one is in the Ayers Guide In mint condition for 200. The past few I've seen have sold for about 100. I'd love to own it, I'm from Harlan and love KY related bottles, but can't afford that much


----------



## packrd (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for the info. I might hang onto it for a while not sure yet.


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  packrd
> 
> thanks for the info. I might hang onto it for a while not sure yet.


  If you decide to get rid of it, please let me know.


----------



## idigjars (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice Pepsi's.  Thank you for sharing them with us.  Paul


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 25, 2013)

I picked up a few additional Kentucky Pepsi's and I thought I'd update my original post

 From Left to Right:

 1. Double Dot RW&B 12oz - Fulton KY
 2. Single Dot R&W 8oz - Corbin KY
 3. Single Dot R&W 10oz - Louisville KY.  I found this one in a shop and I wasn't sold on it as I already have a 10oz Louisville SD.  I went ahead and bought it and there is a difference.  This one has 10oz on the rear under the bottling location and my other has 10oz on the front.
 4. Single Dot R&W 10oz - Hopkinsville KY.  I already had a 10oz Hopkinsville on this one too, but it has the skinny upper label and this one has a wider upper label so I grabbed it.
 5. Double Dot R&W 12oz Fountain Syrup - Paducah KY
 6. Double Dot RW&B 12oz - Paducah KY







 Here's a couple KY go-withs.
 1. Double Dot Opener - Louisville KY
 2. Single Dot Pencil - Paducah KY
 3. Double Dot cap w/ Kentucky on the inside.
 Not pictured - 2 1970's 'tear-off' page Calenders complete


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 31, 2013)

I picked up another Kentucky Pepsi

 Amber Lexington KY:  This (along with the green bottle) is likely very rare.  The Lexington KY operation was owned by Grand Pop and not long after bottling in Lexington, they started using the 'Grand Pop' embossed neck bottle.  So, the amber and green bottles are likely rare.  The label isn't in good shape here, but it's worth it to have one....to me






 Speaking of Grand Pop.  I picked this up on Thursday.  I'm sure it did not have Pepsi in it, but it's Pepsi related.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 6, 2013)

I picked up a few more, 2 Tompkinsville and 2 Corbin KY bottles.  It's kinda funny how things happen.  I bought the two bottles that are in terrible shape from a local junk store.  I didn't pay but a buck for them, but I had to own them just incase another never comes up.  You really never know so I take what I can get.  Later, a Tompkinsville and a Corbin RW&B show up on Ebay, so I had to own them also.  Here's the 4 latest.

 8oz R&W Double Dot & 12oz RW&W Double Dot Tompkinsville KY





 12oz Single Dot & 12oz RW&B Double Dot Corbin KY






 I really need a way to showcase my Kentucky specific collection.  For me, it's not about having perfect bottles.  I mean, yes, I'd love to have everyone in mint shape.  But just to have the bottle proves it exists and that's important as I build this 'history' of Pepsi Cola in Kentucky.


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*

I recently added another piece the Pepsi Kentucky Story.  This one is a Fulton KY bottle.  I see two possible scenarios: 1. It was a paper label Pepsi from the 30s-early 40s, or 2. It was a flavor drink.  More likely #2, but I like to think it's the former.  On to the goods....


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*

I completely forgot that I picked up one of the Middlesboro bottles a few weeks ago.  It's not perfect, but I got it for a super price.  It could use a nice tumble and there are a few inside cracks, but it's overall nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 If anyone is interested, here's my list of known Pepsi bottles from Kentucky.  All the photos aren't updated, but the ones highlighted are the ones I have.  I only list bottles I've seen/know for sure exist.  If anyone actually owns a bottle that's not on here please let me know, share a photo! https://docs.google.com/d...rSfK0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jblaylock (May 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*

Thought I'd ressurect my old running thread (since we can now) and share an updated photo. Bottom Left is Lexington KY, Bottom Right is Louisville KY.  Each 'cluster' on the top is a different city in KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still keep a running list of know/acquired Pepsi bottles here:  https://docs.google.com/d...rSfK0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## iggyworf (May 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*

Josh, great stuff. I love collecting Pepsi's. You have put it in my brain to find all bottlers in Michigan who have bottled Pepsi. Thanx. Hey have you found a reverse swirl yet? I always am on the lookout for them. If I come across another one and you don't have one yet, It's yours.


----------



## jblaylock (May 27, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*



			
				iggyworf said:
			
		

> Josh, great stuff. I love collecting Pepsi's. You have put it in my brain to find all bottlers in Michigan who have bottled Pepsi. Thanx. Hey have you found a reverse swirl yet? I always am on the lookout for them. If I come across another one and you don't have one yet, It's yours.



Thanks.  I have several passions in my life.  Two are Pepsi and Kentucky, so I combined them. I do have 1 reverse swirl, but it's in rough shape, lots of case wear.  I'd love another, more displayable piece.


----------



## Johnnysoda (May 27, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Kentucky Pepsi Cola*

I really like your Pepsi collection! I saw you have some green paper labels and thought id share mine, even though it not from Kentucky  Its a Detroit bottle but fully intact label! )


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 27, 2015)

That's a nice collection of pepsi's. Thanks  for sharing


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 26, 2016)

I wanted to update this thread too with some recent crate pickups.

Louisville KY Double Dot Crates:

Double Size 5c


Double Crown


The Double Crown crate is my favorite design, and to have one from Louisville is awesome for me.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 2, 2016)

I've added a few more bottles recently.

A second, and better condition Danville KY Double Drum

 


Paper Label Lexington KY

 

This may be the 1st Pepsi I've seen with, what appears to be, the Anchor Hocking logo on the bottom.  Not to say that is rare, it may just be a regional thing.


----------



## jblaylock (May 5, 2017)

I went to Pepsi Fest in Indy this year and picked up these gems.

I walked past this jug 10 times, and after actually looking at it, I saw it was from KY.  It's the 1st syrup jug I've seen from KY.



I finally got a Lexington KY Fountain Syrup Bottle.  Got it for a great price, considering they don't come up very often for sale.
 

And this neat sign another PCCC member saved for me.  My guess is it's likely a 1-off sign made for a special event


----------



## nhpharm (May 5, 2017)

Cool stuff!


----------



## iggyworf (May 5, 2017)

Some more great Pepsi scores. Thanx for posting! The sign is extremely cool.


----------

